# What is this Rhom?



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi Guys, just picked up this Rhom at weekend, people at shop were not sure what kind it was, would really appreciate if you could help me out, THANKS


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

U sure its a rhom? to me it looks like a spilo


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

spilo or a Mac


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

id say gold spilo or mac. 
wes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My guess would be S. maculatus (are those eyes red, or is the the flash light?)

*_Moved to Piranha Species ID_*


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

S. maculatus


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> S. maculatus
> [snapback]1174198[/snapback]​


----------



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

the eyes are red but i thougth it could be a spilo


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

The final band of his tail looks like to be clear... If so, it's a S. spilopleura


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

def a mac...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Dont look like a Rhom Maybe a Mac


----------

